# HELP!!! Glasses Glare and reflection, can this picture be saved???



## mzeutenh (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay so I did a family photo for a friend (for free because I'm not a professional) but I want the finished product I give them to be good! I like this photo that I'm going to try to post here, except for one thing, the major glare and reflection in one of the family member's glasses!! I have photoshop CS5 to work with on this, ever tutorial I look at gives me steps to correct eyeglasses glare by simply copying and pasting the other eye onto the bad one, well what in the world do you do when both eyes are bad??? I've looked in photos similar to this one for a usable eye but they all seem to be like this, I took pictures of them at other locations where he may have a usable eye, but would it work to take one from a different photo? How would I do that? 

All sizes | family glasses glare | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

here's a really large size where you can see there is a lot of reflection in the glasses but his eyes are there! http://www.flickr.com/photos/64331938@N08/6272872005/sizes/o/in/photostream/

If anyone can do anything or point me int he right direction that would be soooooo so helpful! 

THANKS!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 23, 2011)

This is a tough one.  You could try "borrowing" eyes from another person, or asking him to come for a reshoot and then compositing it in.  Unless you're very skilled at editing, I would probably just leave this one and chalk it up to a lesson learned.  For future reference, if you can't get people to remove their eye-glasses (My preferred choice), make sure that they're not directly in line with the light source.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes, it's salvageable, but it's going to take some work and rebuilding between the images. I know a guru who does exactly that. I am sure he has tutorials he can point  you to or he's incredibly cheap. Here's his facebook group: Just ask Damian Profiles | Facebook 
and  his website: Damien Symonds - Brisbane Photoshop Expert


----------



## Raincheck (Oct 23, 2011)

If you have the skills,

Copy and past the eyes from an other member of the photo, mask it and play with the transparency. 
I did a quick one as an example not perfect but it gives you an idea.







It's much easier to work with the high res version... it can be done...


----------



## KmH (Oct 23, 2011)

Up against the Wall !!!!!!






Next time, try and keep a group 6-8 feet or so from a wall. Tell them to 'stand tall'.


----------

